# Kicks is here!



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

If anyone is looking to grab some new shoes, socks, and / or backpacks, Kicks is currently visiting  you can post here or message me if you would like to come see him, either works!

update: feel free to shop and any of the other shops as well, and if you need any fruit that's on any of my trees go ahead. my fc is posted lower on this page! I'll get to everyone but I'll only be taking around 2-3 at a time to make things easier!

update 4/15: hey guys! kicks is here again and I figured instead of making another thread I'd just reuse this one!


----------



## intestines (Apr 3, 2020)

I would love to visit kicks


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd like to stop by! Could I check your shops too?


----------



## Garrett (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd love to visit Kicks!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 3, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd like to visit! And to check Nooks if possible

Edit: Thank you!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

would love to visit!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

To everyone who would like to come: go ahead and send me a friend request on the switch and I'll open my gates to friends!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

my fc is sw-8231-3590-6823


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

sent frq! im michi and fc: SW-4211-6336-2339


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 3, 2020)

mee pls


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm gonna take like 2-3 at a time to make things a little easier  don't worry I'll get to everyone!


----------



## Spends (Apr 3, 2020)

I would love to of you're still open.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

sure am!


----------



## Trip (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd like to come see kicks if possible- I've added you just let me know when you're gates are open.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

okay I apologize for the inconvenience but my internet is cutting out! I will give my switch a break and will be back open in about a half an hour or so! Be sure to come back!


----------



## The Dink (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi! Could I pop by to do some shopping?

Edit: Oh lol. I can read can't I? Let me know when you're back.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

Okay I'm back and my gates are open this time! Hopefully I won't crash again haha feel free to come on by if you haven't yet


----------



## Stef101 (Apr 3, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## The Dink (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for having me over!


----------



## Spends (Apr 3, 2020)

I haven't had a code yet, may I come along?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

of course! anyone else can still stop by!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 3, 2020)

I couldn't come over cause the site was acting up for me, may I still stop by? c:


----------



## Jas (Apr 3, 2020)

i'd like to come if you're still open


----------



## baobei (Apr 3, 2020)

woah, i haven't encountered kicks yet in my game! i'd like to stop by as well if you're still open :') just added your friend code!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

gates are still open


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 3, 2020)

can you pm me the dodo code please?


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Apr 3, 2020)

are you still open?
i can swing by in half an hour or so


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

yep! Everyone who would rather come by dodo code will be able to come later tonight, if you'd rather come by fc then go ahead and come now!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

anyone is still free to come (idk if my last post actually posted or not)


----------



## squidney (Apr 3, 2020)

May I visit ^.^?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

of course!


----------



## squidney (Apr 3, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> of course!



I friend requested you!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

squidney said:


> I friend requested you!


hey look I figured out how to quote again lmao
accepted!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 3, 2020)

May i come? I asked you before your internet got cut out.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> May i come? I asked you before your internet got cut out.


Yeah, sorry about that! If you're added by fc my gates are open, if you want to come by dodo code I'll give that out once these couple people leave! I realized I probably just should've done the dodo but it's alright now I have more friends


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm not, but I sent you a request, if you accept it would be cool


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> I'm not, but I sent you a request, if you accept it would be cool


it should be accepted!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hiya, could I stop by


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hiya, could I stop by


yep!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd love to come by dodo code when you have that ready : )!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> yep!



Awesome do you want to use dodo code or friend code?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Awesome do you want to use dodo code or friend code?


I'm going to switch to dodo right now, but feel free to add my fc just in case! My dodo is: 43N54

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020



diamond is unbreakable said:


> I'd love to come by dodo code when you have that ready : )!


My dodo is: 43N54 !


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

hey guys! kicks is here again and I figured instead of making another thread I'd just reuse this one!


----------



## helenxsarah (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to visit  it’s raining in my town and shops have closed haha


----------



## ourgrace (Apr 15, 2020)

hi! I'd love to come visit kicks and shop some, may i?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to visit for kicks!


----------

